#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  年尾兽集

## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

在年尾动漫展很幸运的遇到了兽人们，这是卡拉什的第一个兽集。很高兴见到大大们和认识新的兽，希望下次还能遇到他们^w^

这次兽集主要为大马兽友，还有2/3个星洲兽友。由于会场太大，人潮非常拥挤所以很遗憾的不是所有的兽人都成功找到我们。







小小风扇，让大大们凉快凉快


好舒服哇 <3<3


蜘蛛侠的风头突然被兽人们抢光了，他似乎想表达抗议

别动！我们是霹雳兽娃！（呱~？


（咯擦

----------


## 狼王白牙

這是大馬獸圈的一大步啊！
獸裝普及的程度超過想像，感謝蜥蜴人的分享，
這裡得到獸裝雲集的外地照片是很大的奢侈，親手拍攝的更能顯出珍貴。

有一張照片很有趣，當漫畫裡的蜘蛛人碰上獸人時是什麼表情呢？
照片裡道盡一切。

一個主題，讓我們頓時覺得，海內外一家親，共圓獸圈夢。 ：3

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

谢谢大狼的回复，其实拥有兽装的大马兽迷并不很多，我大概算了下估计也不会超过15个。。。他们之中有些兽呢其实在卡拉什加入狼版前已经穿兽装参加马新的大型动漫展，有时甚至还会参加英国/欧洲的兽集。估计最早的兽装（前辈大大们）史都超过2年了，有的则是一年，有几个今年才开始。卡拉什早在去年的吉隆坡年尾动漫展就已经想找他们合照了，只可惜他们都选择第二天来，而且第二天又是冬至。。。。所以卡拉什被拉回家乡过冬至，没得去了。顺而一提去年的兽装云集其实比今年还多兽，所以没办法去到也是挺遗憾的 ：‘3

呵呵，那张照片在动漫展结束后一直都是我们的话题。蜘蛛侠虽然刚开始对风头被他们抢了有点意见，但后来呢也是开开心心地和他们一齐合照 :P 过程中也没有冲突。

他们有趣可爱的外形非常惹人喜欢，很多民众都停下来跟他们合照。。。忙得连谈天的机会都没呢！ xD

”一個主題，讓我們頓時覺得，海內外一家親，共圓獸圈夢“ 绝对认同！ ：）

----------

